# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Πηνελόπη Α.

## nicky

04-02-06  Λιμάνι Ραφήνας: 06:00

Από το κεντρικό πρακορείο έγινε γνωστό ότι το Πηνελόπη Α, θα καθυστερήσει τον προγραμματισμένο του απόπλου λόγω βλάβης, και ότι θα ενημερωθούμε για την ακριβή ώρα αναχώρησης.

06:30  Πλήρωμα του πλοίου αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο δεν φεύγει...

06:45  Επιβεβαίωση από το κεντρικό πρακτορείο ότι το πλοίο όντως δεν φεύγει....

06:30 - 07:30 : Όσοι από τους επιβάτες είχαν μεριμνήσει να κάνουν κράτηση ενημερώθηκαν τηλεφωνικώς για το γεγονός, και έτσι δεν κατέβηκαν άσκοπα στο λιμάνι....Οι υπόλοιποι είτε προωθήθηκαν από Πειραιά για Τήνο - Μύκονο, είτε φεύγουν το απόγευμα με το Αqua, είτε απλά ματαίωσαν την εκδρομή του Σαββατοκύριακου...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> 04-02-06  Λιμάνι Ραφήνας: 06:00
> 
> Από το κεντρικό πρακορείο έγινε γνωστό ότι το Πηνελόπη Α, θα καθυστερήσει τον προγραμματισμένο του απόπλου λόγω βλάβης, και ότι θα ενημερωθούμε για την ακριβή ώρα αναχώρησης.
> 
> 06:30  Πλήρωμα του πλοίου αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο δεν φεύγει...
> 
> 06:45  Επιβεβαίωση από το κεντρικό πρακτορείο ότι το πλοίο όντως δεν φεύγει....
> 
> 06:30 - 07:30 : Όσοι από τους επιβάτες είχαν μεριμνήσει να κάνουν κράτηση ενημερώθηκαν τηλεφωνικώς για το γεγονός, και έτσι δεν κατέβηκαν άσκοπα στο λιμάνι....Οι υπόλοιποι είτε προωθήθηκαν από Πειραιά για Τήνο - Μύκονο, είτε φεύγουν το απόγευμα με το Αqua, είτε απλά ματαίωσαν την εκδρομή του Σαββατοκύριακου...


έχει μείνει κόσμος στο λιμάνι ???

----------


## nicky

Όχι Νίκο....αλλά κρίμα που με τόσο καλό καιρό κάποιοι ματαίωσαν το ταξίδι τους....άσε που δεν είναι και σίγουρο αν αύριο θα εκτελέσει δρομολόγια....Το πρόβλημα θα είναι στις επιστροφές από τα νησιά. Σαββατοκύριακο.....πως θα επιστρέψει ο κόσμος;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Όχι Νίκο....αλλά κρίμα που με τόσο καλό καιρό κάποιοι ματαίωσαν το ταξίδι τους....άσε που δεν είναι και σίγουρο αν αύριο θα εκτελέσει δρομολόγια....Το πρόβλημα θα είναι στις επιστροφές από τα νησιά. Σαββατοκύριακο.....πως θα επιστρέψει ο κόσμος;


'Αρα μιλάμε για σοβαρή βλάβη πάντως όντως θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα με τις επιστροφές και κυρίως απο την ¶νδρο μια και οι επιλογή θα  είναι μόνο το aqua .

----------


## thanatos

...και τωρα ολοι ανακαλυπτουν ποσο ακριβος ειναι ο Πειραιας και μας λενε (το πιο ωραιο!!) οτι η bluestar τα εκανε πλακακια με τον αγουδημο για να πουλησουμε ακριβα εισιτηρια το Σ/Κ. Α! ρε μανα γιατι δεν μ' εκανες επιβατη να γουσταρω :lol:  :lol: 
Παντως θα γινει χαμος γιατι τα φορτηγα ειναι πολλα και βρωμαει απαγορευτικο την δευτερα...

----------


## thanatos

Το ραδιο αρβυλα του λιμανιου λεει οτι η Ποπη εχει βλαβη στο στοφαλο.. Κριμα παντως να του κατσει τετοιο πραγμα στο τελος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το ραδιο αρβυλα του λιμανιου λεει οτι η Ποπη εχει βλαβη στο στοφαλο.. Κριμα παντως να του κατσει τετοιο πραγμα στο τελος


Με λίγα λόγια μιλάμε για αρκετές μέρες εκτός.

----------


## George

To πλοίο ψιλοϋπέφερε τον τελευταίο καιρό και αντί να το βγάλουν για την ετήσια, ανάγκασαν την εταιρία του να το κρατήσει μέχρι 11 Φεβρουαρίου για να κάνει τις ετήσιές της η BS και να ξαναέρθει το SFII στη Ραφήνα. Και να τα αποτελέσματα :?

----------


## nicky

Ευκαιρία να μάθουν οι ιθύνοντες τι σημαίνουν οι παντός εξηγήσεων απελευθερώσεις, και ποιος στην τελική θα πάρει την ευθύνη για τα πάμπολλα προβλήματα που δημιουργήθηκαν.....Το Πηνελόπη Α, ούτε αύριο θα κάνει δρομολόγια....από Τρίτη και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## George

Ξεκίνησε η ΠΟΠΗ τελικά ή παραμένει δεμένη;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ξεκίνησε η ΠΟΠΗ τελικά ή παραμένει δεμένη;


Λόγω απογορευτικού δεν έχει ξεκινήσει.
Η ζημιά έχει αποκαταστασθεί απλά θέλει να κάνει ένα δοκιμαστικό πρώτα .

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μαλλον δεν ήταν ο στρόφαλος το πρόβλημά της...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μαλλον δεν ήταν ο στρόφαλος το πρόβλημά της...


όντως

[i]08-02-2006 


Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης:
Επετράπη σήμερα το πρωί, από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ραφήνας, η συνέχιση πλόων του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α» έπειτα από διαπίστωση αποκατάστασης της βλάβης του από Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων λιμένα Ραφήνας και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα. 

*πηγή Υ.Ε.Ν.[/*i]

----------


## George

Βλάβη παρουσίασε η Ποπάρα στο παρθενικό της δρομολόγιο μετά την ετήσια με αποτέλεσμα οι επιβάτες από τα νησιά για τη Ραφήνα να ταξιδέψουν με το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ. Η βλάβη έχει αποκατασταθεί πάντως και το πλοίο συνεχίζει τα δρομολόγιά του.

----------


## Apostolos

_Πηγή LEO_

Το πλοίο σήμερα είχε κάποιο ατύχημα. Στο λιμάνι της Τήνου από άγνωστη αιτία καρτέρευσε μέρος ενός car deck στο γκαραζ, με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστεί ένας ναυτικός και να υποστούν υλικές ζημιές αυτοκίνητα. Οι επιβάτες για Μύκονο προωθήθηκαν με το SFII

----------


## Rocinante

Τη ματιαξαμε. Δεν ξερω το ευρος της ζημιας αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι θα χαθουν αρκετα δρομολογια. Ακινητοποιημενη στο λιμανι μονη και ερημη...

----------


## MYTILENE

> _Πηγή LEO_
> 
> Το πλοίο σήμερα είχε κάποιο ατύχημα. Στο λιμάνι της Τήνου από άγνωστη αιτία καρτέρευσε μέρος ενός car deck στο γκαραζ, με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστεί ένας ναυτικός και να υποστούν υλικές ζημιές αυτοκίνητα. Οι επιβάτες για Μύκονο προωθήθηκαν με το SFII


Είναι λίγο παράξενο το γεγονός.Επισκεύη πρίν λίγες μέρες έκανε, δεν το έλεγξε κανείς?Αφού δεν είχαμε και θύματα πάλι καλά.

----------


## Rocinante

Φωτογραφιες απο το περιεργο ατυχημα του Πηνελοπη. Ευτυχως γλυτωσαμε τα χειροτερα. Ας ευχηθουμε ταχεια αναρωση στον τραυματια.
http://www.tinos.biz/08apr/24pinelopi.html

----------


## Haddock

Ατυχία για το βαπόρι και το ναυτικό που τραυματίστηκε. Ελπίζω να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό και ο άνθρωπος να γίνει γρήγορα καλά. Rocinante, εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες. Η ράμπα δεν είχε κάποιο αμοιβό σύστημα να αποτρέψει την πλήρη απασφάλιση της;

----------


## Rocinante

Στις 19:45 Απεπλευσε απο Τηνο και γυρναει πισω

----------


## Nautikos II

Που θα παει το πλοιο για να αποκατασταθει η ζημια;

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο ταξιδευει κανονικα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου,:-D φινεται ηταν ευκολη η αντικατασταση του συρματοσχοινου και οτι αλλο χρειαστηκε

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Γνωρίζει κανείς ανα το Πηνελόπη Α έχει βλάβη ?

----------


## Rocinante

Νικο τι λες τωρα. Τι ξερεις που πως ποτε  γιατι; Να σπρωξω βρε αδερφε...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όντως δεν αναχώρησε στις 21:15 από ¶νδρο και πήρε όρισμένους επιβάτες το superferry ΙΙ το οποίο αναχώρησε απο το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου της ¶νδρου στις 22:25 περίπου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το περιμένανε στις 24:30 αλλά μόλις ξεκίνησε απο Ραφήνα σύμφωνα με το ais οπότε λογικά θα είναι στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου της ¶νδρου κατά τις 01:00.

----------


## Rocinante

Αχ βρε Νικο και παραλιγο να παω Ραφηνα να δω τι εγινε το χρυσο μου :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για αυτο ξεκίνησε να μην ταλαιπωρηθείς  :Wink:

----------

